# I love this articl from dog food advisor



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

The Truth About Corn in Dog Food


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very good article!


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

In a nutshell - 'Corn is bad for dogs'

And I could not agree more lol


----------

